# W8 Chipping



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

Anyone with a 2004 6MT chipped their car? It appears that only Upsolute sells a chip for this ECU as GIAC only does TIP for 2004 models.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: W8 Chipping (B5Speedo)*

Mine was by Wetterauer back when Kelly Kay was in charge.. Was very happy with it.


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

*Re: W8 Chipping (VWGUY4EVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGUY4EVER* »_Mine was by Wetterauer back when Kelly Kay was in charge.. Was very happy with it.

I'll have to check with Wett as to whether it is covered with my ECU number.


----------

